# Roof light cleaning



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

The roof light above the kitchen area is filthy and I cant figure out how to clean it.

Problem is, it appears to have an inner and outer shell and no way of detaching them. The area between the two sections is full of dead flies, leaves and other muck.

Any ideas?

This is on a 2001 Hobby 750


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We inherited a roof light like that. I used a bottle brush to get as far as I could but it never did such a great job. I also removed the top part and soaked it overnight in a solution of bio washing liquid with some success. I never did find a way to separate the two halves and, because it was quite old I was worried that it might be too brittle and break if I tried. 

In the end we replaced both kitchen and shower room vents with Omnivents in transparent plastic. The joy at being able to see the sky through the vent was well worth the money. Being a single unit, theyre a lot easier to keep clean too.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

The only way Ive ever found to give skylights a good clean on top and around the edges is to get on top of the m/h and do it from there.

this is something that only you can decide on though, but Im over 16 stone and the roofs on 2 m/hs Ive done this on so far are strong enough to take my weight. the only thing you need to be careful about is that they can be very slippery when wet so you need to take care!

You can also reach from a ladder propped against the side, but getting on top is better in my experience


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Its the bit in the middle not the outside.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

david-david said:


> Its the bit in the middle not the outside.


ok - misunderstood


----------

